# هل تشكو من كثرة النسيان؟



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*لمـاذا ننسـى أحيـانـاً ؟ 



مثل هذا السؤال يدور في أذهان بعض الناس , وخاصة عندما يتعرضون لكثير من المواقف الحرجة والحساسة بسبب نسيان بعض المواعيد المهمة , أو نسيان اسماء اشخاص مقربين لهم , أو نسيان اشياء مهمة , في أماكن لا يتذكرونها !! 


ظاهرة النسيان أو عدم التذكر المؤقت : 

هناك قدر طبيعي من النسيان يتعرض له كل انسان , وذلك في حالة عدم تذكر الاحداث التي وقعت في فترات بعيدة أو مر عليها فترات بعيدة أو مر عليها فترة طويلة من زمن , ولكنه عندما ينسى الأحداث القريبة جداً فان ذلك يعني ان هناك خللا في خلايا الذاكرة التي توجد في النصف الصدغي للمخ , وهي مسؤلة عن تسجيل جميع الأحداث وإختزانها في الذاكره ويقوم الشخص بإستدعاءها كلما أراد ذلك.. 


الأسبـاب التي تجعل الانسان دائم النسيان هي: 

. وساوس الشيطان والخطايا

• كثرة تداخل الأحداث اليوميه , مما يسبب ضعفاً في عملية طبعها في خلايا التذكر. 


• عدم التركيز وكثرة السهو . 



• فقر الدم ونقص الحديد. 



• الإرهاق الذهني وقلة النوم . 



• عدم الإنتظام بالأكل ووجبات الغذاء. 



• القلق الزائد والخوف والتشاؤم والضوضاء الزائده. 



وكي يتجنب الإنسان النسيان فهناك إرشادات يمكن إتباعها تساعده في التذكر : 


• أخذ قسط كبير من النوم والراحة لأن قلته تسبب إرهاق لخلايا التذكر. 



• أخذ فترات من الراحة أثناء النهار , وكذلك الهدوء أثناء العمل يساعد كثيراً على إستقرار المعلومات وحسن إنطباعها في الذاكره. 



• الإبتعاد عن المشاكل والمشاحنات الأسرية التي تجلب القلق والخوف والتشاؤم. 



• الإبتعاد عن المواد الكيميائية التي تجهد مراكز الذاكرهـ مثل الأدويه المنبهه والمنومه . 

• عدم تناول الأطعمه الدهنيه بكثرهـ. 


• تناول مواد غذائيه غنيه بفييامينات ( ب)بانواعه سواء في اللحوم او البقول و( أ )اللذي يوجد في كثير من الخضروات اهمها الجزر*​


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد موضوع جمييييييل جدا*
*وكنت محتاجات خالص مالص*

*لانى النسبان عندى بقى حاجه اساسيه*
*والكل بيشتكى *

*ربنا يستر واجرب الوصفه دى*

*شكرا ياملاكى *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصدقي عندي مشكله النسيان دي من فتره

ممكن انسي حاجه حصلت وبسرعه 

وموضوعك ساعدني كتير

مرسي ليكي happy angel

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعأ موضوع مهم  كثيرا" مع انني لا انسى
شكراااااااااااااا" اخت happy angel
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*



وكي يتجنب الإنسان النسيان فهناك إرشادات يمكن إتباعها تساعده في التذكر : 


• أخذ قسط كبير من النوم والراحة لأن قلته تسبب إرهاق لخلايا التذكر. 



• أخذ فترات من الراحة أثناء النهار , وكذلك الهدوء أثناء العمل يساعد كثيراً على إستقرار المعلومات وحسن إنطباعها في الذاكره. 



• الإبتعاد عن المشاكل والمشاحنات الأسرية التي تجلب القلق والخوف والتشاؤم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## مريم البتول (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً كثيراً لكم​*


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بجد بجد موضوع جمييييييل جدا*
> *وكنت محتاجات خالص مالص*
> 
> *لانى النسبان عندى بقى حاجه اساسيه*
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياحبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصدقي عندي مشكله النسيان دي من فتره
> 
> ممكن انسي حاجه حصلت وبسرعه
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامايكل​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> طبعأ موضوع مهم  كثيرا" مع انني لا انسى
> شكراااااااااااااا" اخت happy angel
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مريم البتول قال:


> *شكراً كثيراً لكم​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامريم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع هايل بجد اتصدقى فعلا لقيت من اسباب النسيان بعضها موجود فيا
ميرسى ليكى بجد موضوع مهم ورائع​


----------



## happy angel (19 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع هايل بجد اتصدقى فعلا لقيت من اسباب النسيان بعضها موجود فيا
> ميرسى ليكى بجد موضوع مهم ورائع​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

*موضوع مفيد للى زيى هههههه
بس مكانه افضل فى العلمى
ميرسى يا قمرررنا ​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 يناير 2009)

*
الكثير من الناس منهم انا من يعاني من هذه المشكلة 
ميرسي على الموضوع المفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## متيكو (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا هابي انجل عالموضوع والمعلومات الجميلة والله اني شعلني النسيان


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع مفيد للى زيى هههههه
> بس مكانه افضل فى العلمى
> ميرسى يا قمرررنا ​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

karima قال:


> *
> الكثير من الناس منهم انا من يعاني من هذه المشكلة
> ميرسي على الموضوع المفيد
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2009)

متيكو قال:


> شكرا هابي انجل عالموضوع والمعلومات الجميلة والله اني شعلني النسيان


----------

